# black plastic wing mirror scuff



## JDaniels (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Was wondering if anyone can suggest a fairly easy and economic way of removing some minor scuff marks on a black plastic wing mirror?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Is that painted, or just black plastic?

From the pics it looks to be painted. If it is, you could probably remove them using a finishing polish, as they don't look too bad.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Looks like a paint job


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

blow it over in the paint colour again?


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Its plastic guys. Read his post.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

We know he says plastic, but all mirrors are plastic.

In the pics it looks to have some sort of metallic flake, that's why we've questioned it.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

beardboy said:


> We know he says plastic, but all mirrors are plastic.
> 
> In the pics it looks to have some sort of metallic flake, that's why we've questioned it.


Sorry.


----------



## dazz25 (Sep 25, 2007)

beardboy said:


> We know he says plastic, but all mirrors are plastic.
> 
> In the pics it looks to have some sort of metallic flake, that's why we've questioned it.


That looks more like the dimples of the plastic.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

dazz25 said:


> That looks more like the dimples of the plastic.


Maybe, but it doesn't seem to match the front lip of the mirror. It might be plastic - looks to be a corsa wing mirror.


----------



## JDaniels (Jul 13, 2008)

beardboy said:


> Is that painted, or just black plastic?
> 
> From the pics it looks to be painted. If it is, you could probably remove them using a finishing polish, as they don't look too bad.


I think your right. Theres definitely a metallic gloss to it.

I dont have a PC - so would a finishing polish like Menzerna Final Polish II and then go over with some srp a few times work ....if applied by hand?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

You could certainly try a finishing polish on it by hand, see how it goes. SRP would probably do it though, as it's very good when used by hand and has fillers in too.

Where abouts are you?


----------



## JDaniels (Jul 13, 2008)

Just outside Belfast. Its a Mercedes A-class by the way. I will give SRP a go.

Thanks.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd make sure it's definately painted before using some SRP or any other polish though - just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll put next months wages on it being textured black plastic, NOT painted. The merc A class only comes with either textured plastic or body coloured ( #761 silver in this case) mirrors, so I think my money's pretty safe 

I'm not sure what the guys on here would recommend for that, but I personally would play a hot air/heat gun over the area to recolour the plastic, then apply your favourite dressing.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like black plastic to me too as it doesnt match with the colour of the car. 

If you cant repair it then maybe a product like black wow will sufficiently mask it.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Textured plastic here also.
Have a look here see if this helps.
https://www.smartexpress.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=409
Gordon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

It looks like textured plastic, not painted IMO...


----------



## paulr (Mar 26, 2010)

I have the same on an Audi A3 painted mirror. What about Meigurs scratch x then SRP. In the old days i would have used t-cut. Dont they all do the same, just different levels of abrasion?


----------

